
Make Your Site An iPhone App - terpua
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Make_Your_Site_An_iPhone_App
======
pedalpete
This is perfect for me, lots of people have been asking me to get my site onto
the iPhone, but without a mac, developing an iPhone app isn't easy. Hopefully
this solves that!

